# Look what i can do ma



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

WHAT THE HECK!


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

wow!!!! that wouldn't work with the roads we have


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, no kidding. An ankle would get ripped off in a pot hole.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Works here in MN. Gravel works ok, but pavement gets a little hard on soles of boots. Ice is awesome for it.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it might work here but you would have to be nuts to try


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

:agreed: NUTS


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

How about stupid to try it:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's some creepy music


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that's some creepy music


AGREED.


----------

